# Nazarath , Topaz, and Takota



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

I made a post similar to this one already but i'll shorten this one up .
We have Nazarath, a blue hooded large male rat, I would say a least a year old.
Topaz (Naz's girlfriend  ) a black hooded large female... i would say at least.... 5 or so months old.
Takota a Siamese meduim female rat

Now i have to add 13 little ones from Topaz hehe


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Her babies


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww soooo cute *steals all of them*


----------

